# Truth or Fiction



## Smitty (Jan 27, 2008)

I was a student of the Electronics field and a lot of my instructors were ex-military technicians.. Mil Spec always came up in conversations when it came to quality. Does that mean mil spec gold plating on electronics is thicker on a regular basis?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2008)

I would say their might be some truth to that not 100% certin but it makes sense. It would be nice to know if their was a standard or something. But then again anything that is military electronics will sell for more on ebay then it would be to scrap


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes, it is true.
I am a former military instructor in secure communications.
A thicker plating is used to ensure good contact under extreem wear.
So, you can find better gold on old military pins and connectors.
Hope that helps,


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Duckman


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Mil spec... refers to Military specifications usually followed by a reference number. This system is used to define operational parameters as well as material quantity and quality controls. This allows several different manufacturers to provide the same products to the military, while ensuring that the products are identical as well as interchangable in all respects.


----------



## donald236 (Feb 17, 2008)

iv got a question . where can a man find this type of scrap? im new at this and i want to get the most that i can for my money .


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 17, 2008)

Check 

http://www.govliquidation.com

Steve


----------

